

The future of simulation - coherentpony
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAFhkdGtHck#!

======
samstave
Some amazing work in there.

What was the unreinforced masonry demo from? That seems extremely interesting
- what is the structural support capability of something like that, is it load
bearing?

